# Stc 1000 Related



## dalpets (12/11/10)

Hi all,

For those of you with experience with the use of the STC 1000 digital temperature controller I have a few questions.

1) How did you go about earthing the setup given that the controller itself has no earthing?


2) What wattage for the heater circuit do you recommend for a moderate to smaller capacity fridge?

3) Are there any tips for keying in the initial temperature parameters on initial setup for dual control?. In particular the differential & compressor protection.


Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## zabond (13/11/10)

1.I didn't cause the frige has earth so the unit earths through it
2.I run a 40w globe for heating no probs
3.read instructions,I just set desired temp with 1* dif 2min comp delay the unit switches automaticly from heat-cool,when I want to crash chill just change desired temp[make sure you press the save button after your initial setup then again if you change anything]or it will stay at orig settings,I forgot to save when I first went from 18* ferment temp to 1* crash chill no real prob just glad I wasnt going from crash to ferment [dead yeast]


----------

